# Illustration photos



## Battou (Jan 6, 2010)

Wellthese photos where taken to illustrate particular objscts, they are amung the more boring style of photos to people like we have here (no offence, the userbase here is not primarily photography related) Never the less these do require some skill with a camera. Most of these where done using a simple digital point and shoot, so *unless otherwise noted* these where taken using a Kodak C-743 digital P&S.

A set of 58mm Macro Filters produced by Vivitar. 









Bigger here

My primary camera equipment. This is what I shoot with under normal conditions along with backup and third and foruth string bodies.









Bigger here

_Procambarus alleni_ - Electric Blue Crayfish (AKA Florida Hammer, Blue Crayfish, or Blue Lobster)

Taken through aquarium glass with Canon FD 85mm on Canon EF, ASA 200








Bigger Here

A police car

Taken with Canon FD 50mm on Canon EF SLR








Bigger here

A Canon Bellows









Bigger Here

Early fungus growth on the front element of a Camera lens

Taken with Canon FD 50mm on Canon Bellows FL on Canon EF SLR








See it bigger here


----------



## spystyle (Sep 25, 2010)

Since when is Camera Pron boring ? LOL

I love film SLR, they have such a nice big and bright viewfinder  I rant about it here :

http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/...s-better-than-digital-single-lens-reflex.html

I'm using Pentax P3n film camera at the moment, with Nikon D40 dSLR as a primary camera. I like to film test the old gear, then I can usually sell them as 'film tested' for a little more than a paid in the first place. 

I recently sold an Olympus OM-g and "nifty fifty" lens, separately, for twice what I bought them for.

Let's see if I have those pics ...

















The pics are nothing fancy but good enough for eBay LOL

Anyway I'm willing to film test all your Canon gear  

Have fun!
Craig


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

While the subjects might be boring to some folks, it still takes skill to make their 'portraits' interesting like you've done with the filters and cameras. 

The aquarium shot is excellent, with a dynamic range of colours and clarity to hold the viewer's interest to the point of of 'exploring' the picture to see what else is hidden there.

Very nice shots Battou ray:


----------

